# Energy codes ecccnys and 408.3.1



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Send me some photos, I'll tell you to turn sensitivity allll the way down (you know, for energy savings) and tell you that they're certified.

That'll be 1 bitcoin please.

In all honesty, I'm curious about this so I'm gonna watch this thread.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

New energy codes that went into effect about a year ago. I did not pay attention to them when it was discussed at an IAEI meeting. They seemed unrealistic. Maybe part of the "Green New Deal". The only thing green about it is the money it will cost.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Saving money is making money.
Implementing energy saving methods doesn't cost me or you money, it makes people like me and you money.
And it helps save the planet. 
Let's not pretend the only purpose in life for the human element is to keep the market at 30k. You're not one of them.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Saving money is making money.
> Implementing energy saving methods doesn't cost me or you money, it makes people like me and you money.
> And it helps save the planet.
> Let's not pretend the only purpose in life for the human element is to keep the market at 30k. You're not one of them.


My question was about the NYS energy code. This job is asking for things that make no sense. Lutron, the lighting agency I am using, the rebate program, and about 12 other electrical contractors never heard of the requirements. How do you certify a stand alone wall unit? Or why require daylight harvesting in a room without windows? They have a $95. occupancy sensor controlling a 8 watt closet light. If this light is left on all year, it will only use about $14.00 in electricity. They will never get a ROI. 
I run my business to be fair to all parties. Yes, I want to make money but at the same time I try to save the customer money buy questioning why certain items are added. That is how I get repeat customers because they trust that I have their best interest in mind. I can't worry about the stock market.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

You don't have to contract to certify an engineered install to qualify for rebate programs. The programs require the customer participating in the program to get something done and provide that something to them - which the customer pawned off to the installer. 
The vendors of these energy saving systems can hook you up with 3rd party qualifiers. If you have to qualify actual fixtures I'm sure they can do that too.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I noticed that you are from LI So maybe you could help me out with what I was looking for. I am familiar with the rebate programs and all the things we are required to do for the electrical codes. This is something totally new. It deals with time clocks on many things including office receptacles. Lighting levels and standards. exhaust fans, transformers, motors and the list goes on. I think some engineer read something in a book and copied / pasted onto the specification sheet. Years ago some towns wanted an "Energy Star" compliance study. Some towns ran with it and some towns ignored it. The requirements were changing every year so I think they merged it into the ECCCNYS. The PSE&G LI energy partners ??? had some program on it but I missed it. Many architects know about it but only the more complicated jobs include it. Lutron charges $2,000.00 a day for consultation so I just added that to my estimate. Because of the Covids it is hard to take any update classes on this.


----------

